# please critique my palomino/white mare



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

*..*

a little more


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Very pretty mare! Im so glad you got her off the kill buyer truck. I think shes perfect and im lovin the blue Eye!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Not a bad find, imo

Her neck is a bit coarse, she's tied in at the knee, and a little sickle hocked. 

But I think she has adequate bone, she's pretty balanced, and her color is gorgeous! Great using horse there


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful girl, and very, very lucky!


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

She's a cutie!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Man that's a great kill save if I've ever seen one. Love her bone, love her shoulder and of course her color is gorgeous. I adore her


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's very pretty. Not a halter horse but she's no slouch either.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice horse. I can't believe someone would throw away such a nice horse.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Nice find! And don't just say that you are "just a trail rider". I know a few people who ride in big shows and such, that are scared to ride outside of the arena and think riding trails is soo dangerous! I tell them they are missing out big time!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you for all your replies!! she is a wonderful horse and i am so thankful my husband allowed me to save her that night. she needs a lot of work. she was very green. but she was worth every penny. the kill buyer purchased her for $250, as she reared during the sale and that scared most of the buyers off- they stopped bidding. at the end, when i got to him, he charged me $500. so it was a pretty penny for me.... but i wouldnt have it any other way. she is my little spitfire. <3


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She looks like she's quite happy with her new home.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

She is a cutie!! Bless your heart for saving her <3 If only we had more people out there who would/could do that.


----------



## Tanbon (Apr 27, 2014)

U are both very fortunate! Sad to think how many other good horses must go through the sales. Quickest way for some people to move them on. She is lovely, we have Paints and she would be welcome here!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mildly sickled hocked, and the base of her neck is thick (ties in below the point of shoulder, hinders flexability and counter balance some) but for a riding horse conformationaly you cant go wrong. What a great save. Its a shame that such a decent looking animal was in a kill trailer. Sounds like she has a good temperment so that out weighs her conformational flaws easily. Sprit reigned can be a good thing and a joy to ride but some ppl are frightened by it or mistake it for being ill tempered. Good training tactics is the key.


----------

